# Polly Scale Paints what.?.?.?



## lilredwuck (Mar 4, 2014)

So I have been out of the hobby for a while. Now I am getting back into it and I find out Polly scale, floquil are not being produced anymore. Since that is all I used to use, what is going to take it's place? Where can I find it?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Much depends on what you are painting. However,
I have found a bonanza of acrylic paints in an amazing
array of colors in the Walmart Crafts section and at
only 97 cents a good size vial. You might check them
out. I seldom use the color in the vial, I usually
mix colors to get what I want. Easy to do in a large
bottle cap.

Don


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

The March 2014 Model Railroader has an article called "Hobby Paint Roundup" on pages 54-57. Might still find it on a store shelf. April came already for me. I just re-subscribed and March was the first issue I got in. I'm glad I got this one. 

I was also concerned but they list 13 different paint lines out there that are available. It also mentions that Testor Corp. will continue on with their Model Master and create FX lines. 

It says 16 colors from the Polly Scale line are now offered in the Model Master acrylic line. I recently got one bottle of Polly Scale in Mineral Red for a project. I've painted my GN caboose with all Model Master acrylics including the correct color of red for it. I'm not sure what if any colors will be lost by the change but there are other options out there, fwiw. HTHs.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I found some doing a Google search.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Testers bought Floquil a little while ago. The rumor from the local hobby shops here is that Testers is going to release Floquil paint under a different name.


----------



## lilredwuck (Mar 4, 2014)

Well there is only one place around Kansas City to shop, and all the colors they have are greens, reds, yellows, and blues left. No white, black, sand, etc. The new paint they are carrying is tru-color paints, but there isn't a lot to choose from. There is a walmart though. Do the paints at walmart need to be thinned like polly scale? I have a paasche airbrush being delivered (What I used to use) on Thursday. Already have a walthers building put together, waiting to be painted! I miss my old Hobby Shop!


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I ordered all my paint either directly from Testors in Rockford ( about an hour and a half away from me) or off ebay. Order exactly what you need off ebay. No point in wasting time.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilredwuck (Mar 4, 2014)

Where exactly did you order your paint from testors from? I've searched Ebay, and they are a bit expensive, and hard to find the right colors I am looking for.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.testors.com/category/50736/Paints

When you need a specific paint and nobody has it anywhere, beggars cant be choosers. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------

